# Chicken cooking time chart



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Good info....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's helpful to me...thanks.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Good info....


TY! :sm24:


----------

